# Photoshop:: Software Box



## goobimama (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's something that will help you create a software box like the one's shown on so many internet ecommerce sites. d

Step 1: Create a new document. Any size you want, but make it big. Always big. You can later reduce the size. (Mine is 1000x1000)

Step 2: Create a new layer and name it Box Side (new layer: Ctrl + Shift + N)

Step 2: Draw a rectangle like shown with the Marquee tool (M). One you got it right, just press Shift+F5 and fill it with black.

Step 4: Create another layer (Box Main), draw another marquee like shown and fill that with black as well.

*img168.imageshack.us/img168/6609/picture1vo4.jpg

Step 5: Umm....Okay. Select Box Side Layer, and press Ctrl+T to free transform. Right click on the layer and select Perspective. Now drag the top left or bottom left corner down to create a 3D effect.

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/7429/picture2uv1.jpg

Step 6: Repeat Step 5 on the Box Main layer, only drag the top right or bottom right corners. If you find the Box main is looking a bit too broad, then just right click again, select free transform and drag the middle right handle in.

*img184.imageshack.us/img184/300/picture3db8.jpg

Step 7: Next, create a new layer (Ctrl+shift+N) and place it below Box Main and above Box side.

Take the Rectangular Marquee tool, and with a feather of about 10px, draw a thin long rectangle like shown. Fill it with White (Shift + F5)

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/3207/picture5fg3.jpg

Step 8: Now move the white fill so that a little bit is visible just where the two main box sides meet. 

Step 9: Next, use your Polygonal Lasso Tool (L) to select a shadow for the box like shown. Do this with a feather of about 10px. Fill the selection with Black.

*img244.imageshack.us/img244/6754/picture6id7.jpg


Use the eraser tool to clear out the black shadow which comes in front of the box.

Step 10: Import graphics into photoshop, and just copy paste them onto the box. To get the graphics to blend well, Press Ctrl+T and then use the perspective mode to give it a nice finish.

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/8872/picture4gr5.jpg

Step 11: Deposit money in ICICI Bank, Ltd., in the name of Milind Alvares, A/C 00100300110871

All in all, just apply these steps on whatever dimensions you may want your box to look like. The shading colours will also vary with different colours.

All kinds of criticism is welcome...


----------



## POISON (Jan 15, 2007)

A great tutorial.....Simply SUPER....Can u post some more tuts on PhotoShop plz....


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Jan 15, 2007)

thanx very much goobimama.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 15, 2007)

awesome tut

source pls


----------



## goobimama (Jan 15, 2007)

^^ Uh.....I guess I'd like to thank my Dad for giving me the wonderful opportunity of doing my own thing. And my Mom for being so supportive....Think Digit forum has also been supportive of my work....(If you didn't get that, I wrote this tut btw)

[for what it's worth, that's not my account number so don't just go putting money in someone else's account....]


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 15, 2007)

Go... goobi... u rock... as usual...


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 15, 2007)

This is cheating... u must have said this is chargable in the begining of the tut... i am not going to pay now for this great tut


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Jan 16, 2007)

you rock, dude!
awesome!


----------

